# Banff in October, help me decide please



## abbekit (Oct 11, 2007)

I have a week on hold at Banff Rocky Mountain for the first week of Oct 2008.  I know the weather is unpredictable, especially this time of year but I'm trying to decide if we should take this week.  We would rent a car in Calgary and being from Texas we are not used to driving in snowy conditions if that happens.  

Also we plan to spend much of our time hiking and it looks like trails are still clear that time of year.

Reviews of BRMR mention a shuttle from the resort into the main town of Banff.  How far away is the resort from town?  Is it walkable? 

 Also I've read that the units are very small.  That's not a problem since it will just be two of us but I do have a choice between a 1BR and a 2BR.  We usually like getting a 2BR for the second bath.  Any recommendations on unit size?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CatLovers (Oct 11, 2007)

Who can predict what will happen next year, but today is October 11, and the weather is still quite mild (by our standards) here.  I was in Banff on September 28 and they predicted a skiff (light snow, will melt overnight) of snow that evening.  As I left Banff that evening, it was raining, but not much else.  Overall, if you were to ask me to predict, I would say that you will be fine.  Barring a freak storm (they happen often here, but they come and go), you'll be able to fully enjoy the area; all the summer crowds will have gone and you'll see fall in the Canadian Rockies in its glory!

The resort is about 2-1/2 miles from town.  I wouldn't walk it - definitely take the shuttle.  Can't answer any specific questions about the resort.


----------



## Aussie girl (Oct 11, 2007)

I love this time of year in Alberta. There is fresh snow on the mountains and the trees are spectacular. It's a beautiful fall day here today.


----------



## Victoria (Oct 11, 2007)

We have stayed there in October, and had a wonderful time.  The fall colours are there, and tourist traffic is down.  The resort location is wonderful with great shuttle service into Banff town.  The units are small and old, but location makes up for that!  You will seem lots of wildlife!  Have fun!!


----------



## djyamyam (Oct 11, 2007)

That time of the year is beautiful with the fall colors.  On the hiking issue (which we've done a number of times then) is it's an active time of the year for bears.  They are doing some last scrounging for food before hibernation.  A number of the hikes around Lake Louise or Banff may be limited or cordoned off unless you are a group of 4 or more (bears will avoid larger groups).  There are still hikes but they will be less strenuous and less extreme.

There is a great hiking book called, "Don't waste your time in the Canadian Rockies" that gives great descriptions of the types of hikes (backpack, day hike, shoulder season) and details for each hike.  I have the book at home if you need the authors.

In terms of BRMR, ask for one of the rennovated units.  I believe 2/3 + will have been rennovated by the time you go.  Given the time when you're going, you have a very good chance of getting a rennovated unit.


----------



## eal (Oct 11, 2007)

Weather in Banff during the first week of October should be just fine, and probably very beautiful.  If it does snow it will be a skiff and won't stay on the ground.  We generally don't get the real thing until mid-November at the earliest.  

The BRMR is about 2 - 3 miles from downtown, too long a walk to do more than once.  The shuttle from the resort leaves every half-hour. 

I would try for a two-bedroom unit; they have two storeys, they are located on the upper floor so no noisy feet overhead, there is a full bath downstairs and another one upstairs.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 12, 2007)

Just do it!!!!!

The shoulder season of most areas have a lot to offer.  The colours, less traffic and its quieter.  There is time to sit and watch and go into your own world.  


A couple of years ago, we went to Lake Tahoe in September.  Drove the boat from Salt Lake.  3 days of the vacation we were hiking in snow.  It was beautiful. The last 4 days were for fishing.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes, take the 2-BR if you have the choice. They're just about the right size for 2 people. We were there a few years ago, had no complaints, it didn't feel too small or too old, we just really appreciated the location. This was July, and it rained every day - then the upper elevations got snow part-way into the week, so everything was much prettier the second half of our stay. It was a great trip.


----------



## spirits (Oct 13, 2007)

*Go*

Whether the weather is nice or challenging there is a lot to see or do. Banff is a world class site with lots of indoor historical places if the weather is not good. Banff school of fine arts will be in full swing with great performances by the students and various  professional fine artists.  However the scenery there is incredible. If you get a chance and the weather permits take a drive to Lake Louise.  You will never run out of things to do.  Be sure to look up the area on the internet to explore all your possibilities. If you are not comfortable driving there are many tour buses out of Calgary with packages that would meet your needs. The resort has postings of local events in the Banff area. The resort has been recently updated but it is small so if you have a choice take the 2 bedroom. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------

